# Baby Pictures of the Elder Gods



## Sialia

Art by Sialia. Such as it is. All rights reserved anyway.

Please do not redistribute without contacting me first, but feel free to share the link to this forum with all your pals.

Feedback welcome.

[EDIT: Greetings from the future (2015) from which vantage point I note that the scanners of 2002 were really low def. As were the monitors, back in the day. These scans looked _fine_ way back then. Now they are cruddy. Hang in there as you scroll through the thread--the future will arrive soon enough and things will get better. Promise.]


----------



## Sialia

Er. It's kinds hard to see with the resolution so low, but that thing on the ground is supposed to be a skull shaped ice cream scoop, hence the forlorn look.

Probably should have posted these two in reverse order. Ah, well.  Assume the page is non-linear as well as non-Euclidian.


----------



## Sialia

Art by Sialia. All rights reserved. Please do not redistribute.

Will consider monetary offers for syndication, t-shirt deals, happy meal toys, etc. . . . 

In this case, the low res victim is the nice little detailing of North and South America on the "yo-yo".

Sigh. But it does load pretty quickly, right?


----------



## Sialia

*L'il He Who Must Not Be Named*

Art by Sialia. Please do not redistribute.

Why should 'Thuly have all the fun?


----------



## Sialia

*Li'l Shuby*

Art by Sialia. All rights reserved. Please do not redistribute.

Ok, this is it for tonight. 

I'm going to bed to have weird dreams.

No more until you beg for 'em.


----------



## hong

This is too cool.


----------



## Upper_Krust

They are so cute!


----------



## Piratecat

Hooray! Some my favorite art from you!

They load super-fast, by the way.


----------



## thatdarncat

awww cute lil 'thulhu


----------



## J'quan

awwww, so CUTE!  I can see you're getting your practice in for our Delta Green game, wherein you will whip out the sketch pad and draw what we see once we feed the gate-key and step into the netherrealms.  

You MUST bring those to game on Tuesday, Sialla!


----------



## mythago

sooooo cute with the big sad eyes! MangaThulhu!

This isn't *quite* was I was hinting at with GM bribery, but they're very cool nonetheless.


----------



## Raduin_Nimblegrund

You need some "embarassing photographs" collage or something... you know the ones.  ;]


----------



## Sialia

*Li'l Nyarly*



			
				Raduin_Nimblegrund said:
			
		

> *You need some "embarassing photographs" collage or something... you know the ones.  ;] *




Thanks for the swell idea--hadn't considered the possibilities, previously.

Although, for the record, were I in my right mind, I never would have attmepted to draw spaghetti all over something which is already covered in tentacles.

But then.


----------



## Sialia

Bandeeto points out that I am working way too hard. Li'l Nyarly is also known as the Crawling Chaos, a monniker we frequently applied to our daughter when she was at that stage. (We now refer to her as the Charging At Full Speed Chaos.)

Sadly I ran out of concept and couldn't decide what Li'l Nyarly is reaching for. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Sialia

*'Agent Gabriel is not available. If you'd like to leave a message . . ."*

Oh, uh, hi there, J'quan and Mythago.

I, uh, I can explain, really. 

These were done years ago--many years ago--I can't even remember why. 

And um, it was pertinent to Piratecat's storyhour.  Well, pertinent to an irrelevant digression in his storyhour and I um just sorta dug 'em out of storage.

Really it has nothing to do with all those "eggs" in our current game. I'm sure I never speculated about the looks of whatever is hypothetically in them.

If I had been illustrating OUR game, here is what it would have looked like.


----------



## Sialia

Ok, I don't think I heard too many folks out there actually _beg_ for more, but then, no one actually begged me to stop either, and I'm easily encouraged by that kind of flattery. 

Actually, I'm really hard to discourage.

So y'all get one more "embarrassing moment" for free tonight, and then I'm gonna hold out until somebody grovels nicely.

Oh, yes and for those art connaiseurs out there, these sketches are executed in felt tip, and I scan 'em on my flatbed in really low res so I can upload them before hell freezes over.


----------



## Breakstone

Hyuk, hyuk, hyuk. Those are good, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Sialia

At some point, I know, the joke gets old. 

But then, these are _elder_ gods, right? So I'm sure _they've_ heard all of 'em before . . .


----------



## Sialia

*Stuffed Plaything of the Elder Godlings*

This one is in mixed media. I used ballpoint _and_ felt tip.


----------



## target

Ok, the cthulhu-tubby is the best one yet.

Awesome.

- target


----------



## Caliber

The pictures are great Sialia. More please. ::begs::  

Enough groveling?


----------



## J'quan

Thank you, Sialla, *all* of our brains hurt now (well, at least Paul, Kelly, Tim, and me.)


----------



## Piratecat

Those are frikkin' brilliant. KidC says that you must come home to us so that we can worship you properly.

More, more, please!


----------



## tsadkiel

"Jim Henson's 'Cthulhu Babies.'"

Sorry.  Just had to get that joke in before anyone else managed to.  As you were.


----------



## Carnifex

Wow.

The teleCthulu is just...

just...

*special*


----------



## Hand of Evil

Personally I think you are sick!   The horror, the madness, you should be locked up in an insane asylum!

 love them!


----------



## Tanager

After seeing these, teletubbies finally make sense!

Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Milo Windby

*Telecthulu*

I knew someone had to make a deal with an ancient evil to get those teletubbies where they are today!  Their evil plot to hypnotize the toddlers of the world has almost come to fruition aided by a pact with an elder god.  I could almost see a made-for-tv movie produced out of this!

Seriously, have you ever seen kids watching Teletubbies?  It's frightening, they have that vacant stare and their jaws are slack.  If it were looney tunes they'd be bouncing up and down and having a great time.  Very suspicious.  Teletubbies and their purple cousin, The Dinosaur That Must Not Be Named have been banned from our household.

Keep the pics coming Sialia!  They're brilliant.  One request though, can you print whatever text is written on the image in the post as well?  I can't quite make out some of it.


----------



## Sialia

*Lil Y'golony*

Oh I am flattered exceedingly

I will add captions as requested--usually it's just the name of the sketch, which I usually put in the title of the post.


in this case, the caption is "Nurs nurs!"

I'm not explaining this one. Go ask your mom.


here's another:


----------



## Sialia

*Re: Telecthulu*



			
				Milo Windby said:
			
		

> *Seriously, have you ever seen kids watching Teletubbies? "*





Over. And over. And over. 

Twitch.

(or, as they say, "Again again!")

I have a 2 year old, so we've spent a lot of time admiring the attempt to put something on the air that is comprehensible to preverbal persons. Maybe that explains something about my current mental state and why I find this whole thread amusing.

This morning, in a gesture of empathy, I watched an entire episode of Plaza Sesamo with her. Since I speak about four words of Spanish, it gave me a good sense of what watching most TV has been like for her. Oooh, shiny colors. Dancing Muppets. I wonder what's going on?

I thought about doing a sketch of the aforementioned dinosaur, but decided the cheap shot was beneath me.

A ha ha ha. That was a good one. 

Actually, I just couldn't quite think how to get it across, and didn't want the thread to degenerate into a discussion of you know who.  

Also, I admit, I owe him. I sold him my daughter's soul in exchange for a shower in the morning.


----------



## Sialia

*"Check, please!"*

Guess who stayed up too late watching _Moulin Rouge_ last night?


Oh, for a gaslight Cthulhu set in Paris . . . .


----------



## mythago

I see Agent Thulu has the *new* Mac laptop...but where's the iPod?

"Who knew Cthulhu listened to whalesongs?!"


----------



## Sialia

So, a few days ago, Swack-Iron (who recently invited me to join a Delta Green campaign which I have been enjoying very much) sent me an email, in which he said something to the effect that "We thought you were all sweet and motherly, and now we see this thread and realize that you are actually sick and twisted as  Mythago." (our GM, also in a state of Motherhood)

Mythago replied something about it not being a coincidence, and to think about it.

So, dutifully, I did. 

And here is what I realized.

Over the past three years, since I first began the "Motherhood" module, I have:

had my body metamorphosed into a shape distorted almost beyond recognition, 
had my inner workings dominated by another living entity, 
endured months and months of vertigo, nausea, and surreal dreams,
felt another living thing squirm within my being,
simultaneously understood being the center of the universe and utterly irrelevant,
been covered in nearly every bodily fluid imaginable,
fed another creature with my bodily fluids,
endured insatiable thirsts,
survived unimaginable hungers,
gone for nearly 14 months without a two hour block of continous sleep,
been charmed and drugged into adoring and worshipping the source of all my torments,
stared mindlessly into the gaze of my captor for hours at a time,
and sung nonsensical songs and read books without logic or syntax, over and over in endless repetitions,

But, I have also learned to:
hear the inaudible, 
see that which is out of  line of sight, 
predict possible immediate futures, 
parse incoherent babbling and pidgin speeches
argue inscrutable and whimsical logics, 
lift up the fallen,
dispel fear,
comfort the grieving,
deceive, 
misdirect, 
coerce,
experience euphoric love,
resist tyranny,
and hold back chaos.

I have been in a state of sustained paranoid hypervigilance for approximately 30 months.

And, as with most things that make you wiser and more powerful, the accompanying inevitable SAN loss seems almost an irrelevance. This is, after all, how we mortals cope with the unimaginable horrors and delights of our existence.


----------



## KidCthulhu

And you wonder why I stick with dogs.  At least they only try to lick your face!


----------



## Piratecat

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> *...they only try to lick your face! *




Well, usually. Ewwww.

I love the Moulin Rouge picture!


----------



## Sialia

(Ok, kiddies, here's the set you've all been waiting for. Art by Sialia, except for the last panel which the Scampering Chaos pasted up for me. Story probably pirated from somewhere else. All rights reserved anyhow. No reposting without asking me first, please.)


In the light of the moon, a little egg lay on an altar.


----------



## Sialia

One torrid summer night, the stars aligned, and, POP! out of the egg came a tiny and very hungry monster, the horror of which I cannot begin to describe. 

He started to look for some food.


----------



## Sialia

On Monday, he ate through one sacrifice, but he was still hungry.


----------



## Sialia

On Tuesday, he ate through two cultists, but he was still hungry.


----------



## Sialia

On Wednesday, he ate through three investigators, but he was still hungry.


----------



## Sialia

On Thursday, he ate through four cities, but he was still hungry.


----------



## Sialia

On Friday, he ate through five continents, but he was still hungry.


----------



## Sialia

On Saturday, he ate through Mercury, Venus, Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Neptune, Uranus, Pluto and one asteroid. That night, he had a stomachache.


----------



## Sialia

The next day was Sunday again. The monster ate through one nice yellow sun, and after that he felt much better. Now he wasn't hungry anymore, and he wasn't a little monster anymore. He was a big fat, galaxy spanning monster.


----------



## Sialia

So he warped space and time around himself, and stayed inside for more than two eons. Then he chewed a hole in spacetime, pushed his way out and . . .


----------



## Sialia

He was a monstrous nuclear chaos!


----------



## Sito Rotavele

This goes so far beyond cool as to bend back around itself and be cool again.


----------



## J'quan

My goodness, Sialia... I'm speechess... and I'm pretty sure it's not due to that little SAN roll I blew the other night


----------



## Swack-Iron

Sialia said:
			
		

> *So, a few days ago, Swack-Iron (who recently invited me to join a Delta Green campaign which I have been enjoying very much) sent me an email, in which he said something to the effect that "We thought you were all sweet and motherly, and now we see this thread and realize that you are actually sick and twisted as  Mythago." (our GM, also in a state of Motherhood)
> *




It seemed like a good idea at the time to invite her. PC and KidCthulhu spoke so highly of her, and her posts on PC's Storyhour seemed so intelligent and witty. Now I'm just very, very afraid for my soul...  

   

--Swack-Iron


----------



## Piratecat

As well you should be. I'm... I'm speechless. A children's book for baby cultists!  I love it!


----------



## Crothian

I will never be able to take a CoC game seriously again.  How can you be scared of something after you've seen it's baby pictures?

Sialia, excellent job!


----------



## Evil Josef

I'm here a little late but...

Cthulouse Latrec!  Brilliant!


----------



## SSS-Druid

...

Gods. I love it. That is abso-freaking-lutely brilliant.

Words don't begin.


----------



## Sialia

Aw, gawrsh.  You are all too kind. 

Thenk you verra much.

It's been my pleasure.

The last concept I had is probably way beyond my artistic abilities: one of those "dogs playing poker" paintings with, uh, other heads. Anybody?

I still haven't come up with anything I admire as much as that "Hello, Cthulhu" (Hello Kitty) somebody had in their sig a while back. I sure would love to see that one again. 

But I've got another special doodle in mind, just for Kidcthulhu and Piratecat. I'll see if I can pull it together in time for her birthday. Expect a several days hiatus while I try to get this one together.

Although if it stalls out, I've got a completely irrelevant doodle of a Beholder retrofitted for a cyberpunk setting I might throw up here instead, or in the meanwhile, if no one minds the digression . . .


----------



## hong

Sialia said:
			
		

> *I still haven't come up with anything I admire as much as that "Hello, Cthulhu" (Hello Kitty) somebody had in their sig a while back. I sure would love to see that one again.
> *




That would be Akunin's sig.

Speaking of Hello Kitty....

(attachment below)


----------



## hong

Take 2, to prove I'm not a total l4m3rZ when it comes to attaching pics.


----------



## Akunin

Sialia said:
			
		

> *I still haven't come up with anything I admire as much as that "Hello, Cthulhu" (Hello Kitty) somebody had in their sig a while back. I sure would love to see that one again.  *




THANKS!  I'm surprised that nobody told me about this thread - I found a link to it in another thread.  These are all really cool.

The "Very Hungry monster" story rocks.  Sialia = my new hero.

But you might watch out who you're callin' Elder Gods - the Great Old Ones whose baby pictures you're showing to everyone might get a little upset


----------



## Sialia

Yay!!

Thank you thank you thank you!

 Did soemone just post soemwhere else that I was looking for you, or was there some other mention of the thread?


----------



## turtle

this stuff is cool and you shouldn't let it lie. at the very least this deserves a web page.


----------



## madriel

This is turning into my favourite thread.

hong, that Hello Kitty 40K is awesome.  Must show it to the fiance, he loves Warhammer 40K.

Sialia, keep posting.  These are fantastic.  They're so delightfully warped.


----------



## Holy Bovine

Ooohhhhh  I can _feel_ the Elder Gods anger growing with every post to this thread.  

My Cthulhu plush doll has been looking at me oddly during my peals of laughter


----------



## Sialia

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *Ooohhhhh  I can feel the Elder Gods anger growing with every post to this thread.
> *




Look, there's hypothetically several races of powerful beings that get annoyed when called by rude names, for which there is a reasonable hope that you might placate them with proper forms of address, and sometimes little bowls of milk left out on the doorstep.

I have yet to meet anything in a CoC campaign that even comprehended that the little squeaky sounds I make have meaning. A cockroach might as well worry about addressing Bandeeto politely. Either way, it's going to be bad for the roach.

When the vast, monstrous, insane supernatural beings break through from another dimension to destroy us all, they will insult me most by being utterly ignorant of my attmpt to peg spitballs at them.

I hope.

Anyway, fear not, there's still more to come. I just need a few moments free time to get 'em scanned and uploaded. There's at least 2 more ready to go, and one more still in conceptual phase.

I'm not sure where I go after that. I might need to open a new thread with a broader concept. How long can I beat this joke into the earth before it gets funny again? Only time will tell . . .


----------



## Piratecat

Oh, trust me; it's still funny!!


----------



## Sialia

*Cyberholder*

Ok, this is an oldie I'm recycling, and it's not remotely Lovecraftian.
Apologies--it's what I've got on hand, and I hate to leave  you guys dangling too long without goodies. I want you to still be around when I have my next flash of inspiration.

So here's the concept: Beholder, adapted for use in a Cyberpunk setting. Note use of fetishes and tatoos in addition to cybernetic enhancements.

The joke part is subtle here, but it's based on a theory my DM back in college had that High Magic and High Technology were inherently incompatible and that whenever they came into contact with each other, one or the other would be destroyed.

 Hah hah. 

When I did this doodle, I wasn't aware that it wasn't a commonly held theory. ( I mean, I should have known, I've been through Barrier Peaks _twice_, but somehow it's my college GMs version of technology in a fantasy setting that sticks with me: imagine us examining a dungeon all full of strange metal barrels inscribed with an insignia that looked like three triangles around a circle. Not one of our characters had any excuse for knowing whose symbol that is, or what it might mean. I mean, what do you do with regular metal chests found in dungeons? Check 'em for traps, and get on with it, right? What would _you_ have done?)

So, if you buy that premise, that Beholders just can't use Tech because they're inherently magical, then the sketch is funny.

I recommend buying the theory, because without it, the sketch is nightmarish on a scale even I don't want to contemplate.


----------



## Sialia

*Cyberholder, take 2*

Sorry, file didn't get attached. Here it is:


----------



## ether

These are really cool.

Would you mind if I made printout's of the story panels to brighten up my hallway with Sialia? 

I think they are just PERFECT, minimalistic, no fuss


----------



## Sialia

Well, gosh. That is terribly nice.  No, I don't mind if you print out one copy to hang on your wall. 

When I say "all rights reserved," I mostly am trying to protect myself from:

scenario 1: somebody using my work to say, make up a whole bunch of t-shirts to sell at Gencon, or something like that. 

scenario 2: somebody copied the jpeg and emailed it to 2 friends who emailed it to 2 friends and so on and so on until nobody remembered that it was mine anymore and it was just sort of floating around the web in myriad copies more or less public domain and I lost my rights to them altogether. 


Would anybody be interested in obtaining originals if I was to, say, post them on Ebay?


----------



## Sialia

Ok, here's this week's original brainstorm.

It's a snapshot from the wedding of KidCthulhu and Piratecat, natch. Actually,IRL, this was a pretty tame and tasteful affair. 

But the drawing does raise some interesting ideas for a module: anyone ever contemplated the vast potential for a Con module based on your typical Wedding? The Party get to be the bridal party, natch, and there are all the usual horrors to face: the Big White Dress, The Ring, the Caterer, the Wedding Band, the Gilt Covered Hall of Mirror Encrusted Horrors . . . 

next up: my favorite doodle from MY wedding: the Slug Bride, or why a 5 foot tall bride should never wear a ten foot long train.


----------



## Sialia

Ok, so, true story: I wore my grandmother's vintage 1939 wedding dress. 

It was a beautiful dress. 

Sadly, I'm a good half a foot shorter than my grandmother was at her wedding. Also, sadly, the photographer made the mistake of stretching the train all the way out in all of the photos instead of coiling it about my feet like the pool of shimming satin that my grandmother is rising out of in her wedding photo.

So, naturally, after the wedding, one of my friends scanned in what had become known as the "Slug Bride" shot, photoshopped in some deely-boppers for me, and turned the thing into a screen saver, endlessly sliding over my computer, leaving a trail of white slime wherever it went.

Also sadly, I no longer have that screen saver. However, here is a rough sketch of how it looked.


----------



## Sialia

Ok, so for those of you who are gluttons for costume detail, here is my blown up shot of the slug bride, some artistic liberties taken.


----------



## Aaron L

oh my dear lord i peed myself


----------



## Zappo

*views pics*

Cool!

*head explodes*


----------



## Wicht

Here's a thought - if you would get that Very Hungry Monster story bound and printed, (i.e. published) I know I would buy a copy.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

Sialia said:
			
		

> *Would anybody be interested in obtaining originals if I was to, say, post them on Ebay? *



I would.

I also think you should put the "wedding of PCat and KidC" up on Cafe Press so we can all buy t-shirts to wear at Gen-Con and *you* retain all rights and make a little $.

And it would be a shame if someone (Arkham House, Chaosium, Necronomicon Press) didn't publish the kid's book.  That would be a big-seller at cons and online.


----------



## Klaus

*Nyah! Nyah!*

This is all UP there with the Cathulhu-Hello Kitty hybrid someone here uses as a sig...! 

But anyone used Dr. Zoidberg in a Cthilhu homage?


----------



## KidCthulhu

I was always sorry that I missed out on the slug bride screen saver, as I was the one who had to drive Sialia off to the dress restoration lady every time she needed a fitting.  Grumble.  

And kudos to you for remembering who actually drove!  It's all true.  PC and I drove away from our wedding in my '79 beetle convertable (named Helmut), and I drove.  It's my car, after all.  But PC got a lot of ragging about who wears the pants in the family.  Then again, I had a big white dress on, so they obviously weren't paying attention.


----------



## Sialia

Yeah, Grandma's dress had lost so many hitpoints after 50 years in the basement, it needed Major Resotration. New gauntlets, too, as I recall. There was a kindly old Wise Woman in Rowley who knew the mysteries of doing these things, but I had no vehicle and got myself into debt several times over begging favors off of various friends.

----------------

The other thing to recall about Kidcthulhu's wedding is that when Kidcthulhu throws a bouquet, you better believe she keeps track of her plusses to hit.

Yours truly caught the bouquet squarely in the chest, as I recall, at about 91.7 mph.

Apparently there's some sort of ritual curse associated with this trinket, and she wanted to make sure I had the chance to share and enjoy.

So naturally, I passed the Gift on to one of my bridesmaids a year or two later . . . .

-----------

One more true story: a few years later, in one of our other Boston D&D campaigns, one of my characters actually wound up getting married to one of Piratecat's characters. Looong story, not for this forum.

That also was a wedding to recall. Naturally, the Bad Guys showed up in force, and the Groom's party went out to meet them, while the assasins popped into the temple to kill the bride while the bachelors were out dealing with the distraction.

What the Bad guys hadn't counted on was the lethality of my bridesmaids. I beleive the girls and I tore their throats out with our teeth, my chief bridesmaid proving especially effective in combat, and by the time the guys got back to save us, we were back to polishing our nails, gossipping, and that sort of thing.

It gave the term "Maid of Honor" new clout.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Sialia, you are truly 1337!  (ask P Kitty if you don't know what it means)  As a parent of a 5 year old and a -3 month old (due in late July/early August) I can certainly appreciate your art.

I especially love the cthulhu-tubby.  And I'd buy that book, too.


----------



## kenjib

Eric Carlethulhu!  Who would have thought?  ¡Qué fantastico!


----------



## Pielorinho

My god, this is fantastic, Sialia.  The cthulhutubby made me smile; the Moulin Rouge picture made me chuckle with awe; and the Very Hungry Great One is sheer genius.  I'd also buy a copy of that book -- maybe you could shoot off an email to Chaosium?

Daniel


----------



## Jezrael

*



			Over the past three years, since I first began the "Motherhood" module, I have: 

had my body metamorphosed into a shape distorted almost beyond recognition, 
had my inner workings dominated by another living entity, 
endured months and months of vertigo, nausea, and surreal dreams, 
felt another living thing squirm within my being, 
simultaneously understood being the center of the universe and utterly irrelevant, 
been covered in nearly every bodily fluid imaginable, 
fed another creature with my bodily fluids, 
endured insatiable thirsts, 
survived unimaginable hungers, 
gone for nearly 14 months without a two hour block of continous sleep, 
been charmed and drugged into adoring and worshipping the source of all my torments, 
stared mindlessly into the gaze of my captor for hours at a time, 
and sung nonsensical songs and read books without logic or syntax, over and over in endless repetitions, 

But, I have also learned to: 
hear the inaudible, 
see that which is out of line of sight, 
predict possible immediate futures, 
parse incoherent babbling and pidgin speeches 
argue inscrutable and whimsical logics, 
lift up the fallen, 
dispel fear, 
comfort the grieving, 
deceive, 
misdirect, 
coerce, 
experience euphoric love, 
resist tyranny, 
and hold back chaos. 

I have been in a state of sustained paranoid hypervigilance for approximately 30 months. 

And, as with most things that make you wiser and more powerful, the accompanying inevitable SAN loss seems almost an irrelevance. This is, after all, how we mortals cope with the unimaginable horrors and delights of our existence.
		
Click to expand...


*
That is one of the coolest yet most disturbing things I have ever read in my life.


----------



## madriel

Between the fantastic pics and the behind-the-scenes reminiscing, this is my favourite thread.

Your stuff would make great t-shirts and of course the Very Hungry Monster storybook is just too cool.

Kudos, Sialia.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

Great pics!  Don't ever stop drawin this stuff.

BTW, you're hot--I need to find ME a woman with antennae


----------



## Sialia

See, this sort of flattery makes it all worthwhile for me. Thenk yew.

Not only do I get to grandstand at length, not only are you an irrationally kind audience, but nobody's had me hauled away yet!

(Although my husband _has_ made threatening grabs for the telephone from time to time. Especially when I told him what was coming up next.)

Sadly, the drawing of the Byakhee in pasties jumping out of a cake has been deemed as unpublishable as the one of Great Cthulhu's garters, so I think I'm going to wrap up the wedding theme here, and get on with working on the next, next thing. Which you will love, I promise, at least as long as none of you go in to have your san losses repaired while I'm away.

It may be a few days before my next post--I'll be travelling for a week or so and may not get to scan and upload till I get back.

I leave you with one last true story to ponder: Bandeeto and I once went touring in New England and stopped off to see the House of the Seven Gables (Hawthorne, anyone?). 

Now, usually, it's an old house full of period costumed guides (what period, I can't recall exactly--Hawthornish, I suppose) and tourists can go in and see it. But, sadly, the day we were there, the whole thing had been rented out for a shmancy wedding, and we could only walk illicitly around the grounds trying to figure out what the heck a gable was, and what difference did it make that there were seven of them. 

Anyway, the power went out for no apparent reason. (This is a true story, remember?) OK, so, here's the horror part: imagine you have spent a small fortune renting out a truly spectacular spread for your shmancy wedding, and the caterer comes up and tells you he can't cook anything, because there's no power, and the band comes up and says they can't play anything because the amps and mics are all dead without power, and evening is falling and very soon the guests will not even be able to _see_ the Big White Dress you spent four months rent on.

Aaiiieee!

Ok, end of true story. 

Here's the speculation part: somebody write us a module where the groom and his pals all go missing as well, and the pre-gen characters are the bridesmaids who have, let's say, a certain deadline to figure out what is wrong in this quaint coastal New England town. While wearing their Big Ugly Dresses and Insensible Shoes. Perhaps surrounded by panicking or sinister parents of the Bride and/or Groom, a lot of hungry and cold wedding guests fumbling around in the dark, and a lot of historical recreationists wandering around in period costume speaking in odd old accents and acting smug about being able to do their shtick by candlelight.

There's an adventure in here somewhere, I tell you.

Till we post again, 

Yours fondly,

Sialia


----------



## Plane Sailing

Sialia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Over the past three years, since I first began the "Motherhood" module, I have:
> 
> had my body metamorphosed into a shape distorted almost beyond recognition,
> had my inner workings dominated by another living entity,
> endured months and months of vertigo, nausea, and surreal dreams,
> felt another living thing squirm within my being,
> simultaneously understood being the center of the universe and utterly irrelevant,
> been covered in nearly every bodily fluid imaginable,
> fed another creature with my bodily fluids,
> endured insatiable thirsts,
> survived unimaginable hungers,
> gone for nearly 14 months without a two hour block of continous sleep,*




I have to admit, us daddies get it much, much easier... I certainly wouldn't want to watch "Aliens" if I were pregnant...

Cheers


----------



## Plane Sailing

Wicht said:
			
		

> *Here's a thought - if you would get that Very Hungry Monster story bound and printed, (i.e. published) I know I would buy a copy.  *




I'm not sure that it would be legal, unfortunately - the story itself is basically the very well known "hungry caterpillar" story (albeit more charming)

Cheers


----------



## hong

*Hello Kali*

More twisted Hello Kitty for the masses, shamelessly stolen from Joe Bay's home page. Even more shameless attempt to hijack Sialia's thread.

See also Hello Kitty Has No Mouth for more on the terrible mouthless one.


----------



## Sito Rotavele

More, More, More!!

Howzabout  Little Elder Rascals?  Or a pie fight?  These are so great Siala!


----------



## The Furious Puffin

Please post more, oh please, oh please, oh please, oh please!

PLEASE!


----------



## KidCthulhu

OK, so the bouquet toss was a little indescrete.  And yes, I know you're not supposed to throw them overhand.  But I wanted to make sure you got it.  

The point she doesn't mention is that dear ol' Sialia saw the bouquet coming, and turned around to look behind her, as if I might be throwing it to (at) someone else!


----------



## Piratecat

Sialia is currently at our house for the next week. I have gotten a hint of what she has planned. I'm thinking of booting her out just so she can go home and work on it!  

It's going to be *special*. Check in here next week, eh?


----------



## Quartermoon

1. Cthulhu-tubby confirms my opinion of that show.

2. I always thought Eric Carle was a bit odd .  Now, what can you do with "Goodnight Moon?"  Or one of my own favorites, "Harold and the Purple Crayon"...ahhh...the possibilities!!

3. Great! Now I won't be able to ride in the back seat of the O'Kulpell bug again without imagining tentacles flying back and whipping me in the face....!


----------



## Sito Rotavele

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Sialia is currently at our house for the next week. I have gotten a hint of what she has planned. I'm thinking of booting her out just so she can go home and work on it!
> *




Why boot her out?  Is your scanner broken?  Give the woman some paper and pencils and lock her in the game room for a few hours.  Her adoring public demands it!  

Ok, I'm an overzealous fan.  But I'm brushing up on my zealotry.  Gonna need every ounce later this week...


----------



## Piratecat

I just gave KidCthulhu her birthday presents, one of which was a small stuffed Cthulhu. Sialia's 2 1/2 year old daughter immediately grabbed him.  "Who's this?" she asked.

"Cthulhu" Sialia answered.

The little girl looked incredibly pleased. "Mister Thulu!" she crowed, or something quite like it. "He's a _monster!_"

Ahhh, you just can't start them young enough.


----------



## Argent Silvermage

*SANITY LOSS*

Gee thanks! I can no longer play CoC. I will NEVER be able to look at a Spawn again with out thinking it was someones baby. 

Grimm


----------



## Sialia

*I'm baaaack*

Hi. I'm home. 

Sorry for the delay in getting the new opus posted--it's been hectic. Tomorrow night, fer sure. (Hey, I've been under Piratecat's influence for a whole week).

Credit where it's due: Piratecat, Kidcthulhu and Bandeeto were major contributors to what follows, and several others of you helped as well, and I thank you.

So, here's the deal: this is gonna be a long series, nearly 30 panels long. I don't mind if folks post comments, questions, opinions, etc. in between the panels (hey, I need to know someone is still out there) but it won't be necessary to bump or beg. Once I start this, there's no way out but through for me, so even though I might delay a few times, I promise it's all coming, and you'll know when I'm done. 

Just for fun, I think it'd be a swell idea for you to consider your current SAN for a few moments. 
Set yourself a number, say 75ish because you've read this far at least, and something made you come in here in the first place. You know if it needs to be lower. Anyway, for any panel you think appropriate, please roll me a SAN check and take a d4 if you fail. If you want to be pedantic and look up the actual rolls for specific things, that would be fine, too. Don't post me your results continuously, but when we get to the end, I'd love to hear how y'all did. A course, if anything really _special_ happens, feel free to tell me about it.

'Till tomorrow,

Sialia


----------



## Sialia

*PS*

PS: Mythago gave the Scampering Chaos a Jigglypuff top yesterday. 

The SC adored it and carried it _everywhere_ today, although she did spend the entire day referring to it as "Sebastian," and discussing whether the Chef was going to chop it up for dinner.

So, despite my slightly guilty feelings about lying to her that Mommy's monsters are "cute monsters just like  Elmo and Cookie," it's probably no weirder than what's being fed to her generation by our mass media.

And no, I'm not going to do a Lovecraftian Pokemon. Pokemon scare me enough as it is.

As do Disney's lawyers, which sadly puts TLMermaid just out of reach.

Not that I wouldn't mind at this point . . . twitch . . .SAN loss . . . please, not again . . .can't "watch Ariel" much longer . . ..


----------



## Sito Rotavele

Ditto!  I always enjoy the day more when I've lost a few SAN first thing in the morning.  (twitch)  I work better too.  Really.

Oh, I think I'm starting around 72.


----------



## Sialia

OK, here we go folks.


----------



## Sialia

*The letter "A":*
*Asylum, Arkham, Azathoth.*
*Aaii Aaii Aaaaaaaaaay!*


----------



## Sialia

*Letter "**B"?*

*Bloated blood soaked body parts*
*and*
*Byakhee.*


----------



## Sialia

*What does letter "C" mean to me?*


*Cthulhu. Cultist. Crunchy!*

*C o C*


----------



## Sialia

*Darling won't you deliver *
*what is D for?*

*Delving Dholes in Dunwich,*
*Delta Green.*
*Disaster.*
*Door.*


----------



## Sialia

*Enter the enchantment with enticing letter E:*
*then*
*escape eldritch Elder Thing, *

*Screaming girlish "Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!"*


----------



## Sialia

*F is for*

*Four flying polyps . . .*

*F@#$! F@#$! F@#$!*


----------



## Sialia

*Got to get a letter "G" to have a*
*Greenish ghast by gaslight.*

*Gee.*


----------



## Sialia

*How we handle letter "H":*

*Hunting Horror's whelp.*

*He Who Must Not Be Named.*

*Help! Help! Help!*


----------



## Sialia

*I yi yi*

*Investigator injured.*

*And also I.*


----------



## Sialia

*Jolly jingle for letter J?*

*Jabbering, jaundiced and jellified*

*Jurassic.*

*'k?*


----------



## Sialia

*What begins with K?* 
*Keeper killed six characters*
*in far Kadath today.*


----------



## Sialia

*Little lithesome letter L:*

*Leprous lunatic.*

*Lloigor liquifies a laborer.*

*Lurk, luck, lick.*


----------



## Swack-Iron

Sialia said:
			
		

> *Sadly, the drawing of the Byakhee in pasties jumping out of a cake has been deemed as unpublishable as the one of Great Cthulhu's garters*




Think you could bring those by the next DG game, Sialia? We'd love to see...

Piratecat, KidCthulhu: the true measure of your Rat Bastardness is not the amazing stories you tell on these boards, or the even more amazing rumors we get from your backyard on your miniconventions. The best measure of the depth of your vileness is that you recommended Sialia to our gaming group. She's so sweet, and girl-next-door, and then BAM when you least expect it you're rolling for SAN loss.

PC, if KC is *anything* like Sialia, your SAN must have been reduced to zero long ago. Which is of course the best reason to love her!

Gibbering in California,
Swack-Iron


----------



## Sialia

*M . . . . hmm:*

*Many Mi-go mad.*

*Missing Miskatonic mortals in the moonlight.*

*Mighty bad.*


----------



## Sialia

*Three little lines make a letter N, and*

*What begins with those?*

*Nightgaunt,*

*Necronomicon,*

*and Nyarlathotep's nose.*


----------



## Sialia

*O is just the letter to **use *
*when you  need to say:*

*"You've got optophobia, ombrophobia, and ophidiphobia today."*


----------



## Sialia

*P:*

*Persecute paranormal persons.*

*Powerful poisonous rot.*

*Powder of Ibn-Ghazi,*

*and Professor in a pot.*


----------



## Sialia

*You will surely need a "Q"*
*to write what Ithaqua did.*

*It's also very useful spelling: *
*"squamous," "squelch," and "squid."*


----------



## Sialia

*Here is why you'll need an "R":*

*Ressurections in R'lyeh*
*may rearrange the past?*

*Reload Ruger Redhawk*
*really, really fast.*


----------



## mythago

"Excuse me, Mr. Squamous N Thing! Boxers or briefs?"


----------



## Sialia

*S is for squishy, squashy, and slick*
*and Shub-Niggurath spawning.*

*Which makes me feel all sick.*


----------



## Sialia

*Here's my doodle for letter "**T":*

*Tired Tsathogua twitching,*
*Tasting tenderly.*


----------



## Sialia

*What can you juggle with letter "U"?*

*Unausprelichen kulten*
*and Uzi submachine guns, too.*


----------



## Sialia

*You will need a letter "V"*
*to make the Voorish Sign*
*for viewing the invisible,*

*or,*

*to investigate a vine.*


----------



## Sialia

*Writer wants a "W" *
*when*
*Whately's wife *
*wanders in the woods,*
*Yog-Sothoth to woo.*


----------



## Sialia

*X is just the thing **if you're off exploring Xoth,*

*Or exiting Xiclotl with Xada-Hgla *
*(also known as Azathoth)*


----------



## Sialia

* Ay yi yi, *
*y'all need a letter "Y" *
*if you're sure you want this gig: *

*Yig. *
*Y'golonac.*
*Yog-Sothoth, the all in one, *
*yammering in the back.*


----------



## Sialia

*abcdefg**hijklmnop**qrstuv**w**x**yz*


----------



## Sialia

*

Z!

*


----------



## Sialia

*Who am I?*
*I'm Zoth-Ommog.*

*Next time, sing with me.*


----------



## Sialia

_

Many thanks to all of you for your patience, and to Bandeeto for all the best verses, and to everyone else who helped me out when I got stuck, especially Piratecat and Kidcthulhu, who were gracious enough not to comment that I stole three of their best pens to complete the task. They will be in the mail back to you shortly. Promise!

_


----------



## madriel

Yikes!  Now _that_ is a grand finale.  Thanks, Sialia.  This has been a fun thread to follow and feel free to post anything else that strikes your fancy.

Pretty please?


----------



## KidCthulhu

Si, I love you with all my heart.  The tired tsotthoga (sp) is priceless.

Now draw my halfling ninjas, please (see PC's story).


----------



## WinnipegDragon

***APPLAUSE***


----------



## Phasmus

Words fail us...
And when words fail, sometimes, we must make due with going stark raving mad and expressing ourselves via less conventional means.
*dances around a bon-fire, gibbering and wailing enthusiastically*


----------



## the Jester

This just brought a tear to my eye...

Thank you so, so much!

More??  Please???

You rock!


----------



## babomb

This is the greatest thing I've ever seen in my life. My SAN just went down 68 points.


----------



## Staffan

I was sent here from PirateCat's post in another forum. This must be the most bizarre thing I have *ever* seen. I think the Cthulhutubby must have shocked me right out of my mind, and then I just went nuttier and nuttier. If you'll excuse me now, I have to try out this nice shirt some nice men came here with. It's really pretty, with extra-long sleeves and *lots* of buckles.


----------



## Eosin the Red

Somehow reading The alphabet book to my 18 month old just took on an entirely new dimension.

Maybe you could try "There is a Woset in my closet" next?


Whatever that was on the pot.....It hurt.


----------



## Sialia

Thanks for all the kind words!

Sadly, I think I really am about done with this thread. I know, I know, "The Monster at the End of this Book/Thread/Module" is just begging to be written, but I am working on some other projects now (no, not halfling ninjas. Go check out Dr. Midnight's excellent  Jedi Ewok--there's reallly very little more to be said, and I can't do it better. Or just go out to watch Yoda in action again in AotC. Omigosh.)

Please feel free to keep commenting though. I do check in to gloat every so often, and it matters to me immensely that you are out there. It makes it all worthwhile.

Perhaps it will motivate me to start a new thread, when I wrap up current other non-Enworld relevant projects . . .


----------



## Bianca MarOu

*Wow*

You're so inventive!  I love the whole children's book.  It makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Nail

I....errrr........<ah-hem>.....<chuckles>

I don't really......ahhhhhhh.......<nervous laugh>

Mmmmmmm......what is thi.............<laughter-tears>

Oh,..... dear god.


----------



## cthuluftaghn

Scroll down on this thread to check out a really cool picture of Cthulhu as a DM.  Sitting there behind a DM screen with dice and pencil in hand.  Very nice picture done by my wife.   I thought it fit the mood of this thread.


----------



## Sialia

Many thanks for the link!  Beauty!


----------



## Mark

_gibber_


----------



## babomb

This thread is the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Sialia

Just had to share this one.  The photo caption is 

"Hey Mommy! Look Who I Found in my  Log Cabin!"


----------



## cthuluftaghn

roflmao.... you have serious issues!


----------



## Sialia

[deleted]


----------



## Axeboy

*Whoa...*

I know I'm 'way out of date here, but I just found this thread (on a re-read of Sagiro's SH to catch up on plot threads I missed the first time).

The Hungry Caterpillar knock-off is my favorite (as someone who has had to read that @%#&!* book on the order of 100 times!).

_Edited to add 'profanity'_


----------



## mythago

Yes, more evil arte d'Thulhu, please!


----------



## Sialia

[deleted]


----------



## mythago

So did you get an "A"?


----------



## Sialia

[deleted on account of boring content]


----------



## mythago

Please tell me that they are teaching you to avoid "mystery rollovers."

</digress>


----------



## Sialia

[deleted]


----------



## Hand of Evil

Thread is a keeper.


----------



## BOZ

i have a link to this thread on my homepage.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Sialia? Do you mind if I use some of these pictures on EN World? 'Cause they rock.

Specifically, I want to put this in my sig:



[sblock]Art by Sialia. All rights reserved.

Please do not redistribute without contacting Sialia first, but feel free to share the link to this forum with all your pals.[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In the light of the moon, a little egg lay on an altar. [sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



One torrid summer night, the stars aligned, and, POP! out of the egg came a tiny and very hungry monster, the horror of which I cannot begin to describe. 

He started to look for some food.  [sblock] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On Monday, he ate through one sacrifice, but he was still hungry.  [sblock] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On Tuesday, he ate through two cultists, but he was still hungry.  [sblock] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On Wednesday, he ate through three investigators, but he was still hungry.  [sblock] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On Thursday, he ate through four cities, but he was still hungry.  [sblock] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On Friday, he ate through five continents, but he was still hungry.  [sblock] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On Saturday, he ate through Mercury, Venus, Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Neptune, Uranus, Pluto and one asteroid. That night, he had a stomachache.  [sblock] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The next day was Sunday again. The monster ate through one nice yellow sun, and after that he felt much better. Now he wasn't hungry anymore, and he wasn't a little monster anymore. He was a big fat, galaxy spanning monster.  [sblock] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So he warped space and time around himself, and stayed inside for more than two eons. Then he chewed a hole in spacetime, pushed his way out and . . .  [sblock] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He was a monstrous nuclear chaos!  [/sblock] [/sblock] [/sblock] [/sblock] [/sblock] [/sblock] [/sblock] [/sblock] [/sblock] [/sblock] [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Sialia

I don't mind if you use it here on Enworld, but please do not repost elsewhere. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Soel

I adore your pics, Sialia! They breed hope for a far kinder universe than we had thought (or dreamt of!)


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Sialia said:
			
		

> I don't mind if you use it here on Enworld, but please do not repost elsewhere. Thanks for reading!




Cool, thanks!  

EDIT: Bugger, nevermind  It's about twice as long as signatures are allowed. Bah!


----------



## babomb

Bump!


----------



## Arkham

So, Sialia, it has been about a decade... did you ever make a hard-copy of The Very Hungry Elder Chaos?

I bet you could do a Kickstarter and actually get it made...


----------



## Piratecat

I bet you're right. I'll ask her.


----------



## Sialia

*It's been long enough*

The Scampering Chaos caught me posting on my other thread, and wanted to know "what's ENWorld?" 
I was astonished that she didn't remember anything about my old threads, cause she was soooo instrumental in helping me make them. 
But it has been about a decade.  So we went hunting for this old thing, and enjoyed it all over again, this time with my four year old (aka Mr. Screamy).

So this is a thank you note to the admins for not deleting off the old threads--it was a joy to be able to step in this river again.


----------



## Sialia

Sialia said:


> The Scampering Chaos caught me posting on my other thread, and wanted to know "what's ENWorld?"
> I was astonished that she didn't remember anything about my old threads, cause she was soooo instrumental in helping me make them.
> But it has been about a decade.  So we went hunting for this old thing, and enjoyed it all over again, this time with my four year old (aka Mr. Screamy).
> 
> So this is a thank you note to the admins for not deleting off the old threads--it was a joy to be able to step in this river again.




Ok, so now those of you who were here at the beginning can officially be freaked out by the utterly insane and inexorable journey into the future we have taken. The Scampering Chaos is now old enough to have her own Tumblr account and something to put in it. http://scamperingkaos.tumblr.com/ 

So here's a sample:






 See? 

I'm so proud.


----------



## Sialia

Thanks Rune! It's nice to see a familiar name-- I have been away a vey long time. 
Anyone else still out there? 
Anyone new to this thread?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

New to this thread.  Welcome back!


----------



## Sialia

Thanks!
I'm hankering to draw again, but casting about for a concept. Any ideas what you'd like to see?


----------



## Rune

An Otyugh Butler?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sialia said:


> Thanks!
> I'm hankering to draw again, but casting about for a concept. Any ideas what you'd like to see?



 maybe a series on dragons or intellect devourers?


----------



## Sialia

*sluggish*

it's been so hard to get moving again . ..  it's been so long . . 

for a long time, nothing would come. 

now stuff is starting to happen again with the art part, but not so much with the themes appropriate for this forum part. You know, creativity. Imagination. Fantasy. Adventure! that sort of stuff.

I had to go back to doing still lifes of mugs, apples , eggs, etc. and remember how to draw in the first place.

Now it's starting to come more easily, and I've worked my way back up to woolly mammoths, which is closer . . . but still not an ENWorld thread.

Anyway, so I started a tumblr feed to get myself going again.  http://sialiasnest.tumblr.com/

If you're a long time fan, you might recognize some of these--I'm sticking a lot of my old stuff up there to fill in the gaps between the new stuff.  And because the new stuff is sometimes really technical and boring. But if a few of you would be kind enough to give me the occasional encouragement and inspiration, I think fun stuff could start to happen again-- I got the traps off, and I've started loosening the hinge pins. This thing has got to open somehow--- your comments would be sweet oil to my rust.

(Lock? Key? If I knew where those were, the darn door would be open already.)

Let's find out what's behind it.


----------



## Sialia

*Sialia's Garden*

Ok, its been a long spring that took most of the summer, too.

Here's how far I got.


----------



## Sialia

Fool, for the Deck of Many Things.


----------



## Sialia

Gem, Deck of Many Things


----------



## Sialia

rest of the deck was posted over at http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?173445-Sialia-s-New-Deck


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bumping with my request from January


Scott DeWar said:


> maybe a series on dragons or intellect devourers?


----------



## Sialia

Scott DeWar said:


> Bumping with my request from January




Ah. . . thank you for persevering.

I had more ambition than talent or energy back in January, and couldn't follow through at that point. 

Am feeling better now. Will try again!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I have been in an up hill battle for ambition for almost 4 years now, so I understand.


----------



## Sialia

*Rex*

I can only get close enough to Rex to sketch him when he's napping. 
Otherwise, he devours my brain and climbs into my skull, pretty much every time.

At least he doesn't shed on the good furniture, much. 
Clawing the upholstery is another matter.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Awwwwww! ain't he a cutie?!? so very precious. Does he purr?

Here is a friend of mine with a Rex-like pet:


----------

